# Vote on our filly's new name!



## txminipinto (Apr 11, 2008)

I can't decide on what I want to formally name this little girl (see Filly Fairy in Texas) so I'm going to leave it to all of you to pick it! Her barn name will be Fashion.

Here are your choices:

Pondering Oaks Fashionably Late

Pondering Oaks Fashionable Rose

Pondering Oaks Fashion Statement


----------



## Ponygirl (Apr 11, 2008)

I like the first one the best.....


----------



## CLC Stables (Apr 11, 2008)

Definately has to be Fashionably Late


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 11, 2008)

Fashionably Late


----------



## Jessica_06 (Apr 11, 2008)

I like the 3rd one best, I think it fits her beautiful markings


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 11, 2008)

show us the filly again.


----------



## JourneysEnd (Apr 11, 2008)

Pondering Oaks Fashionably Late





is my favorite.


----------



## Cedar Ridge Farm (Apr 12, 2008)

Carin,

Better *late* than never if what my momma always said.......

Pretty girl. Sneaky like her momma!

Pondering Oaks Fashionably Late


----------



## miniaddiction (Apr 12, 2008)

Pondering Oaks Fashionably Late for sure



.......more pics?


----------



## Alex (Apr 12, 2008)

Fashionably Late for sure!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, it looks like she'll be Fashionably Late! I'll post updated pics soon! She has unfolded beautifully and is so sweet. Gives me foal kisses and loves to be scratched. Even setting up and showing off. Definately will have her momma's personality!


----------

